# unable to block https in squid

## Net_Spy

Greetings to All,

I want setup acl that will prevent access to limited websites but having issue to with https:// I tried https://facebook.com it opened that same gmail or orkut. here is my acl

```

##Clients those are allowed to surf

acl myclnts src  "/home/scripts/ncc.squid"

acl alwurl url_regex -i "/home/scripts/alwurl"

## Following rule will allow only those site which are allowed for ncc.squid

http_access allow alwurl myclnts

http_access deny myclnts

deny_info ERR_NCC myclnts

```

I want to block few website that also open with https like facebook , orkut , gmail . Looking forward for your kind response.

Regards

Net_Spy

----------

## Apetrini

First of all, it's not clear how did you set your environment. Is it a transparent proxy?

Why you not use squidguard?

----------

## Net_Spy

Thanks for your kind response.

 Well since im using squid in transparent mode , I found it that I can not block https via squid in transparent mode.

 Regards

  Net_Spy

----------

